# Espresso grinders under 800



## nbrosens (May 15, 2017)

Hello!

I'm looking for a good grinder under 800 pounds, not picky if new or used. It will be used for espresso alongside a Profitec pro 700 or similar DB machine.

Thanks!

Nick


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you restricted for height or space ? These considerations could affect your choice ?


----------

